# Soda bottle with a star of david on the bottom of the bottle any info on it



## east texas terry (Mar 30, 2021)

Does   anyone know any info on  this bottle i dug Sunday out of a 20- 30   dump


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 30, 2021)

KINDA LOOKS LIKE THE GLUEKS BEER SYMBOL?


----------



## embe (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks like some thick glass


----------



## HouTxSoda (Apr 5, 2021)

That bottle is from the "Uncle Jo - Aunt Ida" bottlers, also known as Real Fruit Juice Co. out of Dallas, Fort Worth, and other towns.


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 5, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> That bottle is from the "Uncle Jo - Aunt Ida" bottlers, also known as Real Fruit Juice Co. out of Dallas, Fort Worth, and other towns.


Thank for info


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 5, 2021)

Aunt Ida bottle


----------

